# Adoption-all over



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi after been told no from one council we approached another council and as they all speak to each they have said no as well !! 

And to make matters worse we cannot reapply with them !!

We tried barnardos and they gave us a wee bit of home but again they have said no all for the same reasons as glasgow council, it's as if we have been totally blacklisted 
Why do they all get the final say on our future ?? We would be good parents !! We want a family !! 

Where do we go from here ? As anyone ever had all these knock backs  
I'm devastated


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Diane, sorry to hear this. What are their reasons? X


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

That sounds horrible for you.  It's hard to advise without knowing the reasons why though.


----------



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Basically my partner forgot to tell them them he had a criminal record from 19 years ago !! 
It came back on his disclosure but he really forgot and when it came back on his disclosure he told them everything, he got a fine for £100 for having a hammer shaft in his car !!! 

Also because I got a fine for shoplifting in 2011, it was while I was going through IVF and it was a moment of madness I had never done anything like that in my life 
They feel we have with held information from them !!!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh Hun, I feel for you, trouble is at the moment they seem to have far more adopters than children do they afford to be picky, the only advise I can give you is to phone the AUK help line and see if they can offer you any advice.


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you have had no luck with other la. As miny moo says maybe phone auk for advise.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Oh no sorry to read this Diane. 
Hope AUK can give some good advice. 
There must be a VA that will accept you, maybe in a few months or something. Sounds very unfair. 

Wishing you the very best
GG xxxx


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

A hammer shaft!! Isn't that just a work tool you can but at any diy store?  Why on earth did he get charged for that! No wonder he forgot.  
IVF does make you think irrationally, is there no way you can convince them it was due to hormones etc. maybe a letter of support from GP? 
Unfortunately I have being told by many previous adopters that the one thing SW hate is people not being honest.  Surley they must know that you generally forgot as you would have known it would be on the DBS form anyway.
I do hope it all works out for you. You could ask for advice on the adoption uk site. They can be quite brutal but also do have great honest advice xxx


----------



## Diane71 (Mar 9, 2013)

Thankyou 

For all ur advice 

Yes a hammer shaft is a work tool and that is exactly what it was for he had it in the back of his car and was stopped by the police for a random check and the decided to check the car and was fined for having a criminal weapon !!! 

I did explain that I was stressed at the time of shop lifting as we were on our 3 rd IVF 

Is Auk a website chat forum ??


----------



## Cassie78 (May 26, 2013)

Yes it is.  It's called adoption uk. You just have to register like you do on here.


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

AUK also have a help phone line as well that you can ring for advice.


----------

